# Dead Colt Creek



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Anybody have any info on Dead Colt Creek as far as ice thickness or if anyone is catching anything?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I wonder how long the lake has until it's overrun with milfoil?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

You stumped me Chris, I had never heard of milfoil. I had to look it up on a on-line dictionary. How I understand, it is a plant, not algae?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

there was a discussion about Dead Colt at last nights Advisory Board Meeting. They (NDGF) are going to aggressively go after it! they drew the lake down and will be monitoring oxygen levels and using herbicide to eradicate the milfoil. NDGF was optomistic but they were a little worried about a possible fish kill.

Bob


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's a HORRIBLE weed, one of the worst that can get into a water system. Just a small piece of the weed that comes from your boat or trailer can start a lake disaster. It eventually chokes out the fishery. It can even come through the livewell water from your boat in one lake when you launch in another.

If you go to any boat ramp in MN there's typically big signs spelling out what it is and how to prevent it. I can't say I've paid attention at ND landings, but I'm assuming we will have them soon too if not already since we have a lot of MN anglers in ND waters.

Here's an outdated distribution map (1997):


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The hole that's placed in MN is much larger than that! I grew up in central MN and it's all over the place...


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Has anyone been down to dead colt yet this year im goin down at the end of the month just wonderin how the fishing is


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

goin down to dead colt this week just wonderin how the fishins been and a good spot to try


----------



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

Fished dead colt today, HOT! Got a suburn to show for it. Got there about 11 and fished til about 2 off of the boat landing. Lots of gills. 2 of us kept 23 after weeding through the small ones. Just crawler chunks, jig, and bobber. Water clarity good and weeds not an issue if anyone was wondering. Get out before the heat gets crazy!
Terry


----------



## qiksho (Oct 16, 2006)

Bass fishing has been hot at Dead Colt the last 3 weeks. Fishing with plastics off the weedline and structure early morning or before dark. I have caught many over 3lbs


----------

